# Attending the BMW PGA Championship at Wentworth



## sam19113 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting my Dad tickets to the PGA at Wentworth in May for Christmas but I didn't know whether to go for two days or just one.

I've never gone to an actual tournament before so I have no experience knowing what would be better, hoping some of you can give me some advice!

Is one day enough or do you think it's better for two? It'd be the Saturday and Sunday if we went for two and just the Saturday if it was for one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Siren (Dec 7, 2014)

If you only have one day then go for the Sunday, just watching someone close out a tournament is something to remember.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 7, 2014)

Saturday imo, then he can watch Sunday on the Box and it will mean more to him.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Saturday imo, then he can watch Sunday on the Box and it will mean more to him.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Nowhere near as much crowding - around the last group - either.


----------



## el marko (Dec 8, 2014)

Went Sunday last year and it was utterly mental.

Walking up the 18th was crazy and we ended up going home instead of barging through 15 deep at the ropes. Really enjoyed the pro-am though and will definitely be going to that again next year.

Don't get me wrong though Sunday was a great day and we saw plenty of golf but be prepared to be barged out of the way on the greens.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd agree with others and go for one day and watch the rest on the tv. I think you have to be lucky to be following the actual winner. Whereas, watching it unfold on the box...............

Wentworth is a victim of its own success, as there are so many spectators nowadays. I've been going since Volvo were the sponsors and year on year there are more people enjoying a great spectator event.

Last year for the first time I went to the Pro-am day, which was great and more comfortable with less crowds and being able to get closer to the players.

Enjoy, whichever way you choose! :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 8, 2014)

If going on the Sunday then fork out for some grandstand tickets for the 18th
Spend the morning out on the course following whoever you like, then around lunchtime start walking the course up to the 18th and take your seats.

Then watch the players come home in comfort and with the big screens you can follow what else is happening on the course.

Having gone on the Sunday with 70 + year old father in law and suffered the cramming on the last group, it takes a lot off the enjoyment of the day.

We now go on the Wednesday at the pro am
Very relaxed and can recommend


----------



## Tongo (Dec 8, 2014)

Me and my old man are planning on going but were thinking about Thursday or Friday. What are those days like in terms of crowds etc?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 8, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Me and my old man are planning on going but were thinking about Thursday or Friday. What are those days like in terms of crowds etc?
		
Click to expand...

You'll have no problems either day, it's Sunday that's rammed .
If you have a BMW you can park on site otherwise there is a park n ride system in operation


----------



## golfsaint (Dec 8, 2014)

Friday is best day as the whole field our still out there and less busy, then play and watch over the weekend -Best off both worlds


----------



## Ethan (Dec 8, 2014)

Depends what you want. If you want to see players hit the ball close up, then pro-am day or Thursday is great. If you want to experience the drama of the finish, then Sunday. Personally I think you see the drama unfold better on TV and I just want to see the big guys hit the ball so I usually go to the pro-am or Thursday. A few years back I followed Stenson around on Thursday and it was great. Had plenty of chances to see him propel his ball miles down the fairway with his 3 wood and miles sideways with his driver. 

If you have or can borrow a BMW that makes parking there much easier and avoids having to take a park and ride.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2014)

Prefer the pro am day to get a better view but as it's a special occasion I'd get grandstand tickets for the 18th and let him enjoy the final afternoon action in comfort and no hassle seeing or getting barged along in the throng


----------



## dufferman (Dec 8, 2014)

I went all days this year. Thursday was quiet, and was good to get close to some players (we followed Sergio's group until he pulled out & Ian Poulter's group). Saturday was mad, lots of fighting for position, not seeing as many shots as we would have liked.

On the Sunday, we payed an extra Â£20 each to get seated in the 18th Gallery for the day. It was really nice, you could see the groups coming up, usually playing their 2nd shots (18th is a par 5) so you could see some go for it in two, some lay up, some dunk their 2nd into the stream (Luke Donald did, he was in contention, the shot looked so good until the last 20 yards, the crowd reaction was amazing) & some good putts (Lowry sunk a 40ft putt to get 2nd place on his own, that crowd reaction was great, as was Rory's putt even though there were a few groups left everyone knew he would win!).

If you can afford the extra Â£20 each, the gallery on the Sunday is amazing. I imagine it's pretty good on the Saturday too.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 8, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I went all days this year. Thursday was quiet, and was good to get close to some players (we followed Sergio's group until he pulled out & Ian Poulter's group). Saturday was mad, lots of fighting for position, not seeing as many shots as we would have liked.

On the Sunday, we payed an extra Â£20 each to get seated in the 18th Gallery for the day. It was really nice, you could see the groups coming up, usually playing their 2nd shots (18th is a par 5) so you could see some go for it in two, some lay up, some dunk their 2nd into the stream (Luke Donald did, he was in contention, the shot looked so good until the last 20 yards, the crowd reaction was amazing) & some good putts (Lowry sunk a 40ft putt to get 2nd place on his own, that crowd reaction was great, as was Rory's putt even though there were a few groups left everyone knew he would win!).

If you can afford the extra Â£20 each, the gallery on the Sunday is amazing. I imagine it's pretty good on the Saturday too.
		
Click to expand...

I've done all days over the years and swore i would never go and watch the weekend again after last year, you see hadly any shots at all and spent most of the time jostling for position a few holes ahead.

The Thurs/Friday pairing means you can se the marquee pairings fairly easily as they put 9 of the top players out in order at 8am (i think)  and then another 9 at 1pm. the opposite day they swap round.

watch the Weekend at home, if you get grandstand tickets on sunday i cant help but think you end up watching most of it on the big screen anyway waiting for the final groups to come in many hours later? 

just my opinion


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 8, 2014)

The Pro AM is good and worth doing at least once as its relaxed and you can take s photos and get autographs etc, altough a lotof the Celebs are not really that good at golf...its a bit like watching your sunday medal.


----------



## dufferman (Dec 8, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			watch the Weekend at home, if you get grandstand tickets on sunday i cant help but think you end up watching most of it on the big screen anyway waiting for the final groups to come in many hours later? 

just my opinion 

Click to expand...

You do end up watching whats happening around the course on the screen, but the screen also tells you who's coming up the 18th next, so you know who's on their way. 

At least on the grandstand you can see almost a full hole from each player!


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 8, 2014)

Have tickets booked for Saturday and Sunday next year. Thinking I should add grandstand tickets for Sunday now......

Edit: Okay, maybe not. Sold out :/ Should have ordered at the time!


----------



## dufferman (Dec 8, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Have tickets booked for Saturday and Sunday next year. Thinking I should add grandstand tickets for Sunday now......

Edit: Okay, maybe not. Sold out :/ Should have ordered at the time!
		
Click to expand...

When we went, I asked about Sunday grandstand tickets at the Customer Service desk on the Thursday morning. They said they'd call me if any were available, and hey presto, Sunday morning on route, I get a call with 2 spare ones.

So it could be worth calling / going early to see if they have some spare!


----------



## sam19113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for all your advice!

Gone for two Saturday tickets and going to watch the Sunday on the TV at home. It seems like the Thursday would be the best day to go but unfortunately uni is in the way of me doing that this year.

Looking forward to it though, first time attending a tournament!


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 8, 2014)

sam19113 said:



			Thanks for all your advice!

Gone for two Saturday tickets and going to watch the Sunday on the TV at home. It seems like the Thursday would be the best day to go but unfortunately uni is in the way of me doing that this year.

Looking forward to it though, first time attending a tournament!
		
Click to expand...

Be sure to spend some time watching them at the range.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 8, 2014)

Regarding parking at Wentworth - you don't have to own a BMW to park there. Loads of parking available, just further away than the BMW parking. No need to take the park and ride.
:thup:


----------



## el marko (Dec 9, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Regarding parking at Wentworth - you don't have to own a BMW to park there. Loads of parking available, just further away than the BMW parking. No need to take the park and ride.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion the park and ride was spot on, very efficient.

Just seen the price of a season ticket is Â£70 before end of month. Thats a bargain.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

If you don't have access to a BMW, at least try to borrow a key from someone as you can then get into the BMW hospitality units at the 14th and 18th. Free tea/coffee/soft drinks and TV screens to watch the leaders. Just need to show a key to get in  :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

el marko said:



			In my opinion the park and ride was spot on, very efficient.

Just seen the price of a season ticket is Â£70 before end of month. Thats a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

The Park and ride is excellent


----------



## el marko (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			If you don't have access to a BMW, at least try to borrow a key from someone as you can then get into the BMW hospitality units at the 14th and 18th. Free tea/coffee/soft drinks and TV screens to watch the leaders. Just need to show a key to get in  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Does this get your whole group in? What if theres 10 people in your group and just 1 key will we all get in?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

el marko said:



			Does this get your whole group in? What if theres 10 people in your group and just 1 key will we all get in?
		
Click to expand...

Only ever been 2 of us.  Do BMW make a people carrier?


----------



## delc (Dec 9, 2014)

I think Friday is a good day to go. It's quieter than the weekend, and you can usually watch a few big names struggling to make the cut!


----------



## tigertot (Dec 9, 2014)

I went to all the days of the tournament last year operating as a volunteer.The practice days are really relaxed and the players are very accessible to spectators.The Pro am was fantastic and great fun with the players again being very relaxed and intent on having fun with the crowd and their celebs. Thurs and Friday are good days as you see the biggest field and the cut introduces a real edge to the competition.Sat/sun are very busy with mobility a real issue to get a decent view due to the depth of crowds.BMW key holders not only get access to the rest areas but also the stands near the 14th green which provides an excellent covered vantage point of the green and the 15th tee.This is a cracking spot to watch the action up close. I was picked to act as a scorer one day and got inside the ropes with my 3 ball of robert rock,pablo larrazabel and michael hoey. This was a fantastic experience to be so close to such golfing greats. Even the sound of the shot is different!! Make sure you leave plenty of time to visit the tented village ,some great golfing stuff and competitions.If you are interested in autographs pick a spot between the tunnel from the 18th green and the 1st tee as all the players will give autographs at this point after the round. The park and ride is highly effective and much easier than trying to take a vehicle onto the site.Check out the practice putting greens.loads of activity at this location.The driving range can be a bit cramped but get an early vantage point and you can see some amazing shot making.My favourite job was when I got to supervise the short game area.Watching Ernie Els practice his sand shots was amazing.. Take some wet weather gear and wear proper walking shoes as you will probably be walking around 8-9 miles. There is a left luggage area so you can leave bulky items safely if you don't want to carry them around the course.Food on site is also good and I was pleasantly surprised as to its value.
This is a brilliant tournament that is very well organised. enjoy your experience.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 10, 2014)

tigertot said:



			The park and ride is highly effective and much easier than trying to take a vehicle onto the site.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all you said except for this sentence.

Yes, the park and ride is very good, I used it myself one year, but really don't see the problem with parking on site. There will still be lots of people "parking" their cars the same as on site at Wentworth.

I just think it's great to have the choice, no problem with either way really, but my choice would be to park on the fairways at Wentworth.

:thup:


----------



## delc (Dec 10, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			I agree with all you said except for this sentence.

Yes, the park and ride is very good, I used it myself one year, but really don't see the problem with parking on site. There will still be lots of people "parking" their cars the same as on site at Wentworth.

I just think it's great to have the choice, no problem with either way really, but my choice would be to park on the fairways at Wentworth.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As far as I can remember, if you haven't pre-booked, or own a BMW, you have no choice other than park and ride! Personally I hate park and ride, because you often have to wait ages for the bus to fill up before you even start the journey to the course, which often takes 15 minutes in itself!  :angry:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 10, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			I agree with all you said except for this sentence.

Yes, the park and ride is very good, I used it myself one year, but really don't see the problem with parking on site. There will still be lots of people "parking" their cars the same as on site at Wentworth.

I just think it's great to have the choice, no problem with either way really, but my choice would be to park on the fairways at Wentworth.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The European tour website states that on site parking is available for BMW owners (free) and for pre paid only,

So you need to pre book your parking place. If you turn up on the day, you will be directed to the park & ride


----------



## TXL (Dec 10, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Yes, the park and ride is very good, I used it myself one year, but really don't see the problem with parking on site.
		
Click to expand...

The reason the park and ride was introduced a year or so ago was at the demands of the police. They were no amused when the tailback caused by folks trying to park on-site went all the way back up the A30 and onto the M25.

Unfortunately, due to the course crossing most of the road into the estate, once play begins there are a lot of hold ups.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 10, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The European tour website states that on site parking is available for BMW owners (free) and for pre paid only,

So you need to pre book your parking place. If you turn up on the day, you will be directed to the park & ride
		
Click to expand...

My initial reply did state that you didn't have to "Own" a BMW to park at Wentworth.

Suppose that I assumed folks would realise the conditions ie. (pre-booking) when visiting the website.

Hopefully it's all clear now. :thup:







9pre


----------

